# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  разное

## pride of telemark

швейная машинка singer 1910г ножная со столомВложение 7508132 450гр EnGenius EOC-2610 – беспроводная точка доступа большого радиуса действия 250гр зарядки для пальчиковых аккумуляторов по 50гр сковородка - сотейник большая IKEA 100гр таз медный большой 150гр маленький 120 гр вот такие прекрасные наборы юного сантехника   по 40гр   очаровательные кубинские ароматы туалетная вода женская 30грВложение 7508319 мужская набор 100гр мужской 50грраритетный фотоаппарат СМЕНА 8М 80ГР кинокамера КВАРЦ 150ГРфлаг Гана 180 на 130см 200гр
тел 0636310928 0982206442

----------


## pride of telemark

дождевик 150гр японский сервиз фарфор 300гр

----------


## pride of telemark

сервиз кофейный 50 гр соковыжималка для цитрусов 150 гр самовар коростень керамический электрический 400гр

----------


## pride of telemark

женский парфюм и большой тазик проданы

----------


## pride of telemark

дубленка детская б.у натуральная на 3-4 года 300гр дубленка женская искусственная р54 200гр  шапочки грузинские из валяной шерсти по 100гр

----------


## ge_nrix

Сигары еще курить можно?

----------


## pride of telemark

если вы умеете курить одеколон...то можно    а вообще-за ваши деньги вы можете покурить даже грузинскую шапочку :smileflag:

----------


## ge_nrix

> если вы умеете курить одеколон...то можно    а вообще-за ваши деньги вы можете покурить даже грузинскую шапочку


 
не уважаемый человек
подумал сигара
а вообще можно было не острить
а то умных много,а вежливых совсем мало.

----------


## *IRISKA*

скажите пожалуйста-у швейной машинки металлический стол?

----------


## pride of telemark

столешница деревянная,а все остальное металлическое

----------


## *IRISKA*

Вы не можете фото тумбы сделать?!Или куда подъехать посмотреть?

----------


## pride of telemark

фото тумбы сделаю но завтра а посмотреть можно Таирова Глушко остановка Океан

---------- Сообщение добавлено  16.01.2014 в 22:34 ----------




> не уважаемый человек
> подумал сигара
> а вообще можно было не острить
> а
>  то умных много,а вежливых совсем мало.


 мой юмор был вызван неадекватностью Вашего вопроса -Сигары еще курить можно? обидеть не хотел

----------


## *IRISKA*

Могу в первой половине дня....0674835307-Ирина

----------


## pride of telemark

тел 0636310928 0982206442 приезжайте

---------- Сообщение добавлено  17.01.2014 в 14:16 ----------

швейная машинка - продана

---------- Сообщение добавлено  17.01.2014 в 16:55 ----------

самовар продан

----------


## Lavanda1003

дождевик какого размера? и фото его в развернутом виде,если возможно . детская дубленка-длина,длина рукава,ширина в плечах

----------


## pride of telemark

опачки

----------


## pride of telemark

опачки

----------


## Lavanda1003

шапочки еще есть?

----------


## Valeron88

зарядки еще есть?в Лс

----------


## simona

Большой медный таз есть в наличии?

----------


## pride of telemark

швейная машинка singer 1910г ножная со столомВложение 7508132 450гр EnGenius EOC-2610 – беспроводная точка доступа большого радиуса действия 250гр зарядки для пальчиковых аккумуляторов по 50гр сковородка - сотейник большая IKEA 100гр таз медный большой 150гр маленький 120 гр вот такие прекрасные наборы юного сантехника   по 40гр   очаровательные кубинские ароматы туалетная вода женская 30грВложение 7508319 мужская набор 100гр мужской 50грраритетный фотоаппарат СМЕНА 8М 80ГР кинокамера КВАРЦ 150ГРфлаг Гана 180 на 130см 200гр
тел 0636310928 0982206442

----------


## pride of telemark

дождевик 150гр японский сервиз фарфор 300гр

----------


## pride of telemark

сервиз кофейный 50 гр соковыжималка для цитрусов 150 гр самовар коростень керамический электрический 400гр

----------


## pride of telemark

женский парфюм и большой тазик проданы

----------


## pride of telemark

дубленка детская б.у натуральная на 3-4 года 300гр дубленка женская искусственная р54 200гр  шапочки грузинские из валяной шерсти по 100гр

----------


## ge_nrix

Сигары еще курить можно?

----------


## pride of telemark

если вы умеете курить одеколон...то можно    а вообще-за ваши деньги вы можете покурить даже грузинскую шапочку :smileflag:

----------


## ge_nrix

> если вы умеете курить одеколон...то можно    а вообще-за ваши деньги вы можете покурить даже грузинскую шапочку


 
не уважаемый человек
подумал сигара
а вообще можно было не острить
а то умных много,а вежливых совсем мало.

----------


## *IRISKA*

скажите пожалуйста-у швейной машинки металлический стол?

----------


## pride of telemark

столешница деревянная,а все остальное металлическое

----------


## *IRISKA*

Вы не можете фото тумбы сделать?!Или куда подъехать посмотреть?

----------


## pride of telemark

фото тумбы сделаю но завтра а посмотреть можно Таирова Глушко остановка Океан

---------- Сообщение добавлено  16.01.2014 в 22:34 ----------




> не уважаемый человек
> подумал сигара
> а вообще можно было не острить
> а
>  то умных много,а вежливых совсем мало.


 мой юмор был вызван неадекватностью Вашего вопроса -Сигары еще курить можно? обидеть не хотел

----------


## *IRISKA*

Могу в первой половине дня....0674835307-Ирина

----------


## pride of telemark

тел 0636310928 0982206442 приезжайте

---------- Сообщение добавлено  17.01.2014 в 14:16 ----------

швейная машинка - продана

---------- Сообщение добавлено  17.01.2014 в 16:55 ----------

самовар продан

----------


## Lavanda1003

дождевик какого размера? и фото его в развернутом виде,если возможно . детская дубленка-длина,длина рукава,ширина в плечах

----------


## pride of telemark

опачки

----------


## pride of telemark

опачки

----------


## Lavanda1003

шапочки еще есть?

----------


## Valeron88

зарядки еще есть?в Лс

----------


## simona

Большой медный таз есть в наличии?

----------

